# Selectricity house rewiring shout out



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

I wanted to share my experience the past couple weeks with Selectricity. I bought a house that had aluminum wiring. Josh and his helper spent almost two weeks rewiring my house. I am extremely happy with their work. I now feel safe from the aluminum wiring gone. 
It was obvious that Josh had great pride in his work. No holes in my walls were needed to be made for the rewiring, NOT ONE.
I am sure that the other folks in their company have the same pride in their work but I highly recommend that you ask for Josh if you have them rewire your house. Ron


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Also forgot to mention that they not only rewired my whole house but they also changed the way the wiring was connected... most rooms had the old fashion switched lamp recepticals rather than switched overhead lights and switched fans. That is all changed now.
For a reasonable fee they also installed cam lights in a couple rooms. ALL wall plugs are now hot wired and no need for switches. Ron


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Have had some folks asking about my rewiring and did I need to vacate. We were able to live in the house full time with very limited interference. They worked one area at a time. Completed that and moved to another room. They even replaced old dated fans/lights with some I got from HD and Lowes. 
They replaced old dated receptacles with the newer GFI and new light/fan switches that was included in the estimate no extra charge.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I live in a house with aluminum wiring and will eventually need to get it replaced. How much square footage is your house and how much did this cost roughly ?
Or do they strictly go by how many receptacles, switches that you have ?


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

jcasey said:


> I live in a house with aluminum wiring and will eventually need to get it replaced. How much square footage is your house and how much did this cost roughly ?
> Or do they strictly go by how many receptacles, switches that you have ?


House is 2000 sqft plus garage and outside stuff. Under 10k. Really do not know exactly how they estimate it... just did a walk through, told him about the house and stuff I did not like and wanted changed. Good folks to deal with.

Dustin is a forum member on PFF... search or PM him at selectricity


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Someone asked "does that include a new Electrical Switch Pannel?"
YES it does. And all new switches, plugs, GFI, new closet lights,... some of the lights, and cam lights, I wanted dimmers in place of switches. I picked these up at Lowes and they installed them.

Can tell you that I had a lot of reservations about letting someone come in and rip out all my electrical wiring.... have heard horror stories about folks getting their walls opened up and left with repairing a mess. Was told that "if" selectricity needed to open up any walls they would repair the sheetrock. The only place they needed more access was in the garage at the main switch panel. They are scheduled to come out today to repair that.


----------

